# Watties im Glas hältern???



## RobDevil1982 (26. März 2011)

Hallo, ich habe vor morgen abend in die brandung zu gehen.  da man morgen aber schlecht an wattis rankommt habe ich heute schon vorsorglich 70 stück gekauft.

hältern tue ich die in 2 großen gurkengläsern mit löcher im deckel und natürlich ne brise salzwasser.

was meint ihr, is das bis morgen unbedenklich oder solls doch lieber die gute alte zeitung richten?
brauche dringend rat denn nich das ich morgen mit toten würmern am wasser sitze...


lg,rob


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*

hi,wenn es nur für einen tag ist,hätte ich die ww in eine zeitung gelegt und dann kühl gelagert.


----------



## RobDevil1982 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*

ja, so kenne ich das auch.aber is es denn wild wenn die im glas sind? in einem glas sind 35 wattis und ca 2 fingerbreit salzwasser. sind große gurkengläser ...das ganze mit loch und im kühlschrank


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*

gib mal in der suche ein *wattwurm* *frischhalten* ,da findest bestimmt was dazu.


----------



## Waldemar (26. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*

schreib doch mal was bei der hälterung raus gekommen ist.
das mit dem richtigen salzgehalt im wasser ist ja nicht so einfach. 
da wärst du wohl mit der zeitung besser drann. schon wegen dem aufwand.


----------



## RobDevil1982 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*

das salzwasser wurde angerührt und is genau das wasser wodrin die wattis auch im angelladen liegen.

is son spezielles natrium zeugs .... hoffe die burschen sind morgen noch lebendig.

überleg echt schon ob ich die in zeitung umpacke :-(


----------



## Reisender (26. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*

Wattis in Gurkenglas sind Tote Wattis !!

Nimm sie raus und gleich ins Zeitungspapier damit....!!

Wattis kann man gut 2-4 Tage frisch halten in Zeitungspapier.
Gurkenglas ist nichts als Tot und Stinken.....außer du hast sie in Tiefühler...dann riechen die nicht mehr !!

*Wie kommst du eigendlich auf Gurkenglas und Salz ??????*


----------



## RobDevil1982 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*

hab nen kollegen losgeschickt zum wattis kaufen. hab im anglerladen angerufen und gesagt bitte 3x20 und 1x10 in zeitung.er kommt gleich und holt ab.

kollege (absoluter neuling was brandung angeht) kommt mit glas.naja, und den rest kann man sich ja denken. das dass nich das nonplus ultra war hab ich mir auch gedacht. wollte nur nochmal auf nummer sicher gehn. hab ihn jetzt angerufen und gesagt er sollst in zeitung packen und mit dem salzwasser die zeitung bewässern...

ich hoffe das ging gut. viel verkehrt machen kann man ja nich, aber als absoluter neuling was wattis angeht usw :-(


----------



## FehmarnAngler (26. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*

Wenn ich Wattis selber buddel für den nächsten oder übernächsten Tag (heißt wenn ich mitn Kumpel losgehe so 200-300 Stück) kommen die Würmer in einen großen Eimer mit Ostseewasser (sind ja Ostseewürmer) und dann schön kalt in einen Kühlschrank. Regelmäßig Wasser wechseln und tote Würmer rausfischen, so konnte ich schon ohne große Verluste bis zu einer Woche lang die Wattis lagern!

Ansonsten lagert man gekaufte Wattis am besten wie der Reisender geschrieben hat in der Zeitung, auch da regelmäßig wechseln und tote raussammeln.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## RobDevil1982 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*

naja, 16 uhr gehts morgen los, denke bis dahin werden noch keine tot sein. wurden ja heute geholt. 

und wenn welche dazwischen sind landen se im futterkorb


----------



## Norbi (26. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*

@RobDevil1982,auf keinen Fall die Zeitung nass machen,trockene Zeitung nehmen,wenn die durchgeweicht ist neue trockene Zeitung nehmen,in einer nassen Zeitung werden die Würmer matschig.


----------



## RobDevil1982 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*

ah okay, gut zu wissen...

dachte immer das wenigstens ein bischen feuchtigkeit brauchen.


----------



## RobDevil1982 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*

oh man, mit den dingern is auch ne wissenschaft für sich #q


----------



## Norbi (26. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*

NeNeNe,auf gar kein Fall!!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*



RobDevil1982 schrieb:


> ah okay, gut zu wissen...
> 
> dachte immer das wenigstens ein bischen feuchtigkeit brauchen.






nich das die wattis noch verdursten:q

na dann petri!!!

und gib uns mal bescheid ,ob ihr was gefangen habt.


----------



## RobDevil1982 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*

das macht er !

sind mit 4 leuten a 2 ruten am wasser, also wenn da nix geht denn is noch kein fisch da ;-)

temps sind ja wieder schlechter geworden. wasser hat derzeit 2,2 grad. gestern waren es schon 3,2 aber wir hatten die nacht mal wieder frost. diese nacht auch wieder :-(

na mal gucken, ich berichte...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*



RobDevil1982 schrieb:


> das macht er !
> 
> sind mit 4 leuten a 2 ruten am wasser, also wenn da nix geht denn is noch kein fisch da ;-)


 
4 Leute á 2 Ruten und nur 70 Würmer...? Da kann nicht viel rauskommen! Wenn ich losgehe, habe ich 75 Wattis nur für mich!


----------



## RobDevil1982 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*

ja,da zählen auch erfahrungswerte mit rein... hab bis jetzt immer zu viel gekauft,und irgendwann merkt man das es blödsinn is 100 würmer pro nase mit ans wasser zu schleppen.in anbetracht der momentanen wetterbedingungen denke ich das 70 würmer ne gute wahl sind. wie gesagt, is alles erfahrungssache. 
bei 70 wattis und 4 leuten kann jeder 4 mal pro rute komplett  neu beködern.

ich bin ehrlich, wenn fisch da ist, kommt man mit der menge nicht hin, aber immer dran denken, das wasser hat derzeit 2-3 grad und ich erwarte nich den run meines lebends !!!


----------



## RobDevil1982 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*

ach ja, und es kommt noch was hinzu, es ist sonntag. wir fangen 16 uhr an aufzubauen, denke mal die ruten fliegen nich gleich ins wasser da noch viele mefo angler da sein werden. wenn die ruten 18 uhr im wasser liegen is alles schick...

dann von 18- 22-23 uhr , weil montag arbeiten ;-) 

und dann 75 wattis? pro kopf #d???

nene


----------



## Astarod (27. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*

Es ist immer unterschiedlich,ich habe mich schon ein paar mal angeschixxen weil ich 70 pro Kopf geholt habe!
Wenn ne menge Nemos unterwegs sind bin ich schon ein paar mal unfreiwillig um 21Uhr wieder abgerückt.Wenn ich welche über behalte,frier ich sie ein.Die stinken zwar wie die Pest aber wenn ich mit dem Boot draußen bin laß ich so eine Stinkrute runter und oft geht an der die Post ab.

Gruß Asta#h


----------



## burhave (27. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Wenn ich Wattis selber buddel für den nächsten oder übernächsten Tag (heißt wenn ich mitn Kumpel losgehe so 200-300 Stück) kommen die Würmer in einen großen Eimer mit Ostseewasser (sind ja Ostseewürmer) und dann schön kalt in einen Kühlschrank. Regelmäßig Wasser wechseln und tote Würmer rausfischen, so konnte ich schon ohne große Verluste bis zu einer Woche lang die Wattis lagern!
> 
> Ansonsten lagert man gekaufte Wattis am besten wie der Reisender geschrieben hat in der Zeitung, auch da regelmäßig wechseln und tote raussammeln.
> 
> Gruß, Jochen



So sieht's aus. Mache das genau so nur halt mit Nordsee Wasser...


----------



## riecken (27. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*

50 wattis und 100g.Seeringel  reicht für mich..


----------



## Norbi (28. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*

Na wie sieht es aus ? Würmer schon verangelt ?
Hat es was gebracht  ??


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*



Norbi schrieb:


> Na wie sieht es aus ? Würmer schon verangelt ?
> Hat es was gebracht  ??




möchte ich auch wissen!!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*



RobDevil1982 schrieb:


> und dann 75 wattis? pro kopf #d???
> 
> nene


 
Naja, ich erneuere die Wattis ca. alle 15 Minuten- dann sind die immer frisch. Bei 2 Ruten á 2 Haken sind das *ca.* 12-18 Wattis/ Stunde (abhängig vom wirklichen Wechselintervall...). Dann sitzt man da 4-5 Stunden und weg sind sie . Ich habe festgestellt, dass der häufige Wechsel sich wirklich lohnt. Viele glauben das ja nicht, aber für mich gibt es eine einfache Erklärung warum manche Tage extrem fängig sind: Holt man alle 20 Minuten einen Fisch raus, ködert man neu an und es beißt bald wieder. Beißt nix und man wechselt nicht die Köder regelmäßig bleibt es meistens ein schlechter Fangtag- weil die Wattis ausgelutscht sind. Wir sind meistens zu 2 oder zu 3 Kumpels los. Ich war immer derjenige der regelmäßig gewechselt hat und (dadurch?) besser und mehr gefangen hat. Jetzt wechseln auch meine Kumpels in den gleichen Abständen und siehe da- unsere Ausbeute ist im Schnitt immer gleich. Wenn ich schon den Aufwand am Strand betreibe dann richtig, oder? Nur mal so als Anregung auch für andere...Ich erlebe es häufiger das die Köder nicht regelmäßig gewechselt werden. Begonnen habe ich damit (und die Erfahrungen gesammelt) beim Bootsangeln.


----------



## Norbi (29. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Naja, ich erneuere die Wattis ca. alle 15 Minuten- dann sind die immer frisch. Bei 2 Ruten á 2 Haken sind das *ca.* 12-18 Wattis/ Stunde (abhängig vom wirklichen Wechselintervall...). Dann sitzt man da 4-5 Stunden und weg sind sie . Ich habe festgestellt, dass der häufige Wechsel sich wirklich lohnt. Viele glauben das ja nicht, aber für mich gibt es eine einfache Erklärung warum manche Tage extrem fängig sind: Holt man alle 20 Minuten einen Fisch raus, ködert man neu an und es beißt bald wieder. Beißt nix und man wechselt nicht die Köder regelmäßig bleibt es meistens ein schlechter Fangtag- weil die Wattis ausgelutscht sind. Wir sind meistens zu 2 oder zu 3 Kumpels los. Ich war immer derjenige der regelmäßig gewechselt hat und (dadurch?) besser und mehr gefangen hat. Jetzt wechseln auch meine Kumpels in den gleichen Abständen und siehe da- unsere Ausbeute ist im Schnitt immer gleich. Wenn ich schon den Aufwand am Strand betreibe dann richtig, oder? Nur mal so als Anregung auch für andere...Ich erlebe es häufiger das die Köder nicht regelmäßig gewechselt werden. Begonnen habe ich damit (und die Erfahrungen gesammelt) beim Bootsangeln.



Richtig,ich wechsel alle 10 Minuten,und vor allem Geschmack
(Geruch) gehört auf dem Haken,drei Wattis pro Haken machen den Anfang,ist der Fisch da,kann man mit der Bestückung runter gehen.


----------



## RobDevil1982 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*

so, sorry das ich jetzt erst antworte.

wir waren 5 leute mit insgesamt 9 ruten.
gefangen haben wir 5 aalmuttern ( größte 34 cm )

und 4 platten (größte ca 30 cm)
die dorschies waren leider noch net da. habe diesmal mit futterkorb ( hering püriert ) und blitzleuchte auf der schnur meine erste doublette für 2011 gefangen.

ich sags mal so, köder oft wechseln damit alles frisch am haken ist, stimme ich euch voll und ganz zu.... mache ich eigentlich auch.. aber wenn man bei minus graden am wasser sitzt dann is man froh wenn man mal 30 min seine ruhe hat und einem beim beködern nich die finger abfaulen ! strömung war gleich null, sodass beim einholen der ruten die wattis noch fest aufm haken saßen. 

hatten zum schluss noch 5 würmer übrig...


----------



## Steinbuttt (29. März 2011)

*AW: Watties im Glas hältern???*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Naja, ich erneuere die Wattis ca. alle 15 Minuten- dann sind die immer frisch. Bei 2 Ruten á 2 Haken sind das *ca.* 12-18 Wattis/ Stunde (abhängig vom wirklichen Wechselintervall...). Dann sitzt man da 4-5 Stunden und weg sind sie . Ich habe festgestellt, dass der häufige Wechsel sich wirklich lohnt. Viele glauben das ja nicht, aber für mich gibt es eine einfache Erklärung warum manche Tage extrem fängig sind: Holt man alle 20 Minuten einen Fisch raus, ködert man neu an und es beißt bald wieder. Beißt nix und man wechselt nicht die Köder regelmäßig bleibt es meistens ein schlechter Fangtag- weil die Wattis ausgelutscht sind. Wir sind meistens zu 2 oder zu 3 Kumpels los. Ich war immer derjenige der regelmäßig gewechselt hat und (dadurch?) besser und mehr gefangen hat. Jetzt wechseln auch meine Kumpels in den gleichen Abständen und siehe da- unsere Ausbeute ist im Schnitt immer gleich. Wenn ich schon den Aufwand am Strand betreibe dann richtig, oder? Nur mal so als Anregung auch für andere...Ich erlebe es häufiger das die Köder nicht regelmäßig gewechselt werden. Begonnen habe ich damit (und die Erfahrungen gesammelt) beim Bootsangeln.


 

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, ich wechsle ebenfalls spätestens nach 20 - 30 Minuten die Wattwürmer oder stecke zumindestens einen ganzen frischen Wurm dazu auf den Haken, auch wenn nix gebissen hat.
Ich habe da die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht wie Fisherbandit1000 und bin davon überzeugt, daß regelmäßig frische Würmer am Haken die Fangchancen erhöhen.

Gruß Heiko


----------

